# Considering a Cat



## SuppleMarsh (Aug 18, 2011)

I have two dogs and have always been a "dog person," but I've been cat sitting for a friend and once the cats got over the fact that I reeked of dog and was a stranger (about three months of sitting on and off), we've really warmed up to one another. So much so, that I'm considering a cat of my own.

In dogs, there's a lot of concern over matching the right breed to the home, and having well bred dogs I am naturally inclined to a well bred cat. I'm certainly open to adoption though. Mostly I just want a cat that will fit in and meet my expectations. 

Is choosing the right breed a big deal in cats? How can I screen shelter cats effectively?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

The breed of dog you have and their personality is also very important in your situation. 

Here's a quiz which may help:

Animal Planet :: Guides :: Cat Breed Selector


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Lots of rescues have cats in foster homes too so you could tell them what you're after in a cat and they could try to match you with a cat that's used to being around dogs


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats, it's exciting to get your first cat!

You do hear a little about different breeds of cats having different personalities, but there are absolutely no guarantees that a breed you choose will actually have that personality. In the meantime, there are hundreds of cats in your local shelters (including some breeds) that are waiting for adoption. Take a look at your local listings and go visit some cats at the shelter . . . I bet you'll fall in love, and then you'll have the satisfaction that you got a cat out of a cage. That's definitely been one of the huge satisfactions I've had as an owner of a cute, adorable, funny, goofball like my Murphy, who I got at the SPCA.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

As October said, with buying a cat from a breeder (unless they are looking to adopt out a older cat that they are retiring from breeding) there is no garuntee on personality. However, many shelters/rescues know their shelterees/rescuees well, and will be able to give your a idea of how they will act once they get to your house. It's not 100%, but it is more likely to be correct then buying a cat, and usually the main difference comes from a cat going from shy to outgoing.

Of course, it depends on the shelters and rescues in your area. I know a big one in my neck of the woods that has a quiz you take to fill out your expectations on a cat and matches you with one of three personality types, so you can narrow your search down a bit. Other places may run by fosters who know the cat a lot more intimately and through conversation can put you on the right path.


----------



## lilygirl509 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome!
I love both dogs and cats.Kittens are lovely and very playful and adult cats are wonderful also.I love cats!Especially the ones that love to cuddle with you 
xxMegan


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I have always, always been a cat person! I was raised with cats and all of them were adopted from the local humane society. You cannot find sweeter kitties!

Recently, my family decided to adopt a mixed breed dog. To make a long story short, the dog turned on me and I have the scars to prove it. We decided then and there that the next dog would be from a local breeder so we could know the background of the dog. That is how Rascal, our miniature schnauzer, joined our family.

I say all of that to say that I personally do not feel adopting a cat is the same as a dog. I agree with you on trying to match a dog's breed to the family and understanding the breed's temperament before you purchase it.

Cats are different because their personalities are not shaped by their breed. There is such a huge difference in personalities among cats. The two cats I have now were both adopted from local humane societies. Their foster moms were able to tell us about their disposition, their history, likes/dislikes, and what kind of family they were best suited for. As a result, both my cats are great with us, our human kids, each other, and guests that come into our home.

We adopted Piper when she was 12 weeks old and Zoey when she was 9 weeks old. Adopting them was a lot cheaper than Rascal. Both my kitties came UTD on shots, dewormed, and already spayed. 

I hope this helps. I love cats! BTW, if you do get a cat, we are in the midst of actually training our kitties to use the toilet rather than the litter box! Who knew? I wish I would have known about this years ago! I could have saved a bundle on litter.

PZR's Mommy


----------



## BuddyMC (Jan 9, 2010)

If Shelters in US are same as UK they will check if cats are ok with dogs and will be be happy for you to take your dogs along for a visit to see if they get along. I've always had dogs - Samoyed's but have to admit that my Buddy is the closest cat I've ever had to a dog. He is a Maine **** and they are fantastic with dogs, they play fetch, carry their toys about in their mouths and are trainable - even to sit, stay, down, stay standards! Not many in UK adoption centers but I hear there are lots in US.

Many cats in shelters are used to dogs so I look forward to seeing the pics of your new feline baby x


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow has taught me lots of things. One of which is that with me it's not a matter of cat or dog person. It's the animal that makes the difference.

I was always a dog person as well. MowMow is my first personal kitty. When I adopted him I had pretty low expectations since I thought I knew what all cats were like. I just basically wanted someone to come home too (after a messy divorce).

My shelter asked all kinds of questions about my life and routine and what I wanted. What I described to them was basically a dog and I didn't think they'd have anything that would fit my description... it turned out not to matter. I entered a room full of cats (after meeting about 6 they thought would be good matches and not being overly impressed) and MowMow picked me. He was *SO* pushy and was constantly bothering me for attention. 

I swear it seemed like he'd been just laying there waiting for me to show up and now that I was finally there he had the attitude of "It's about time! Now get me home woman!"


----------

